# [Leserartikel] Ring Video Doorbell Pro - Eine "smarte" Klingel im Test



## sh000kz (11. Oktober 2018)

Liebe Community,

heute möchte ich euch die Ring Video Doorbell Pro vorstellen. Wie bestimmt einige von euch wissen oder sogar bereits gelesen haben gibt es von mir schon einen Test zur Ring Video Doorbell 2. Es werden sich in diesem Test einige Angaben/Ergebnisse oder Abschnitte wiederholen, da sich die beiden Doorbells nur in wenigen Kleinigkeiten unterscheiden. Grund hierfür ist, dass dieser Test so geschrieben ist als ob es keinen anderen Test geben würde um ein möglichst neutrales Bild liefern zu können. 

Nach meinem ersten Test habe ich eine Anfrage der Firma Grayling erhalten, ob ich nicht auch eine Video Doorbell Pro testen wollen würde. Ich sagte zu und bekam am 22.08.2018 die Bestätigung eines Versands an mich. Der mir zur Verfügung gestellt Testzeitraum war 4 Wochen. Bei der Doorbell Pro handelt es sich um eine Klingel mit eingebauter Audio- und Videofunktion. Durch die Verbindung mit dem heimischen WLAN ist eine Nutzung auch von unterwegs problemlos möglich. In diesem Test soll nun nochmal genauer auf die technischen Daten der Klingel sowie die von mir gemachten Erfahrungen im Bezug auf Montage, Einrichtung und Nutzung eingegangen werden.

*Erster Eindruck und Lieferumfang*


Am 27.08.2018 erhielt ich dann das Paket die sowohl die Doorbell Pro als auch ein Begleitschreiben der Firma Grayling enthielt.

Das Paket der Doorbell Pro enthielt:


Video Doorbell Pro
 

Halterahmen mit integriertem Halterahmen
 

vier Abdeckungen in den Farben Silber, Schwarz, Dunkelbraun und Sandstein
 

Ring Chime (Türgong) mit Eurostecker
 

240 zu 12V AC zu 24V AC
 

6er Steinbohrer
 

Schraubenzieher mit Kreuzschlitz- und Torxaufsatz
 

Ein Überbrückungskabel 12V
 

Montagematerial (Dübel und Schrauben) in verschiedenen Größen
 

Montage- und Betriebsanleitungen in verschiedenen Sprachen unter anderem Deutsch
 

Ein Ring Hinweisschild
 

Verbindungsklemmen für Kabel (vergleichbar mit Lüsterklemmen)



Die Doorbell Pro sowie ihre Aufsätze sind vollständig aus Kunststoff gefertigt. Die Verarbeitung wirkt trotz dessen sehr hochwertig und nicht billig. Teile die bei der Montage und den täglichen Gebrauch genutzt werden sind eher matt gehalten, vermutlich um Fingerabdrücke zu vermeiden. Die Abdeckung der Kameralinse wirkt trotz des Kunststoffes sehr kratzfest. Die Form der Doorbell Pro ähnelt einem Quadrat mit den Maßen 114mm x 47mm x 20mm.


*Technische Daten basierend auf den Herstellerinformationen*


Bei der Doorbell Pro handelt es sich um eine Klingel mit eingebauter Audio- und Videoübertragungseinheit. Die Doorbell Pro kann nur über den Klingeldraht angeschlossen werden. In der Klingel ist jedoch ein kleiner Akku mit 4055mAh Leistung verbaut. Dieser soll bei Stromausfällen sicherstellen das die Klingel noch benutzt werden kann(sofern man denn eine Unterbrechungsfrei Stromversorgung für den Router hat). Die Aufladung des Akkus erfolgt lediglich über den Klingeldraht, es gibt keinen separaten Anschluss.

Die Linse hat einen Erfassungsbereich von 160°. Die Auflösung liegt bei 1080p. Aufnahmen und Livebilder sind auch in der Nacht problemlos möglich, dank des eingebauten Infrarotmoduls. Mithilfe des eingebauten Bewegungssensors können alle Bewegungen in einem eingestellten Bereich erfasst werden. Für die Verbindung mit dem heimischen WLAN besitzt die Doorbell Pro sowohl ein 2,4 Ghz und ein 5 Ghz Modul. Die Doorbell Pro ist wetterbeständig und bei Außentemperaturen von -20°C bis 48°C problemlos einsetzbar.

Der Chime fungiert bei der Doorbell Pro als Türgong. Die Töne für Bewegungen oder Klingeln sind unabhängig voneinander wählbar. Leider ist es nur möglich eine einheitliche Lautstärke für beide Signaltöne möglich. Der Chime weißt ungefähr den Verbrauch von 1 Watt auf.


*Montage*


Bitte so nicht nachmachen dies dient wirklich nur zur Veranschaulichung! Wer mit Elektrotechnik nichts am Hut hat sollte sich für die Installation einen örtlichen Elektriker holen. Der Preis für diese ca. 30-minütige Arbeit dürfte sich im oberen zweistelligen Bereich bewegen. Alle angebrachten Teile befanden sich zur Zeit der Montage in *Show Steller* Pose.

Die Montage der Klingel an der Hauswand an sich bedarf keiner wirklichen handwerklichen Expertise. Das eigentliche Problem ist die Verkabelung, nahezu alle Klingeln in Deutschland laufen mit 12 Volt, für die Doorbell Pro ist dies zu wenig. Sie benötigt 24 Volt und das als Gleichspannung also AC. Ein Trafo in Form eines Sicherungsautomaten wird zusammen mit der Doorbell mitgeliefert. Er wandelt den Strom in den von uns benötigten 24V AC um. Des Weiteren enthält dieser Trafo auch einen 12 Volt Ausgang sowie ein Überbrückungskabel, damit die Doorbell Pro und die alte Klingel, wenn gewünscht, gleichzeitig genutzt werden.

Die untenstehenden Bilder zeigen, wie ich den normalen Hausstrom (230V) abfange und in den Trafo leite und dieser den umgewandelten Strom in die Klingeldrähte (weiße Leitung) weiterleitet. An dieser Stelle war zuvor der Türgong befestigt (Eine Holzverkleidung ist bereits in Arbeit ). Es gibt sicher Häuser in denen die Klingel einen eigenen Sicherungsautomaten besitzt, so dass der Trafo nur in die Verteilung gedrückt werden muss um dort dann die direkte Leitung mit 24V zur Klingel gezogen wird.

Nun zur eigentlichen Befestigung der Klingel. Der Halterahmen (dieser ist optional anzubringen) besitzt eine kleine eingebaute Miniwasserwage, so lässt sich die Klingel wirklich punkt genau, gerade oder bündig zu einem Objekt positionieren. Ein Steinbohrer mit 6er Profil wird mitgeliefert und muss je nach Stärke der Wand nur noch in eine Schlagbohrmaschine eingespannt werden. Bei besonders weichem Stein sollte auch ein Akku-Schrauber/Bohrer reichen. Es sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die Löcher nicht zu sehr ausfransen. Also die Bohrmaschine möglichst ruhig halten.

Der nächste Schritt ist nun das Anschließen der Klingel. Die beigelegten Kabelklemmen und die Verlängerungen mit Kabelschuh sorgen für einen sicheren Halt, da die Schuhe dick genug sind, dass die Schrauben an der Rückseite der Doorbell Pro ordentlich festgezogen werden können. Des Weiteren hat man durch die Verlängerung etwa 10cm mehr Spielraum. Es spielt übrigens keine Rolle welcher Draht links und welcher rechts angeschlossen wird.

Sind die Löcher gebohrt und die Klingel an denen mit 24V versorgten Drähten angeschlossen können nun die beiliegenden Dübel und Schrauben verwenden werden, um die Doorbell Pro mit oder ohne Halterahmen am vorgesehenen Platz zu befestigen. Der Wechselrahmen wird mit einer Torxschraube von unten gesichert. Diese fällt nicht weiter auf und „stört“ das Aussehen der Klingel nicht. Es kann einen kurzen Moment (~5min) dauern bis sich die Klingel „zu Wort“ meldet (der Akku…).


*Einrichtung*


Um die Doorbell Pro einzurichten wird lediglich ein WLAN fähiges Gerät (Smartphone, Tablet, Laptop etc.) und darauf die installierte Ring App benötigt. Diese kann im Appstore, Microsoftstore oder Googleplaystore kostenlos heruntergeladen werden. Unter iOS ist die App jedoch nicht komplett ins deutsche übersetzt. Aber keine Angst, durch die dazugehörige Anleitung mit vielen Bildern, erschwert dies die Einrichtung keineswegs.

Um die eigentliche Einrichtung nun zu beginnen muss der Setup-Knopf an der Doorbell Pro einige Sekunden gedrückt werden. Ist dies geschehen wird ein eigenen WLAN vom Gerät eingerichtet. Ein Blinkender LED Ring um den Klingeltaster signalisiert das der Setup Mode eingeschaltet ist. Mit diesem muss nun das zur Einrichtung gewählte Gerät verbunden werden. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist die Nutzung der App unumgänglich.

Jedoch muss hier erwähnt werden, dass für die Nutzung der App ein Account erstellt werden muss (!). In diesem müssen sowohl Name, Adresse und Telefonnummer angegeben werden, da sonst keine weitere Einrichtung und Nutzung der Klingel möglich ist.

Nach Erstellung eines Accounts kann nun die Doorbell Pro mit dem eigenen WLAN verbunden werden. Auch hier wird man von der App an die Hand genommen und man muss lediglich das WLAN wählen mit dem man die Doorbell Pro verbinden will und das Passwort bereithalten. Ist dies geschehen, wird das zuvor aufgebaute WLAN nicht weiter erzeugt. Die Klingel ist nun mit dem gewünschten WLAN verbunden.

Nun können über die App verschiedene Einstellungsmöglichkeiten genutzt werden um die Doorbell Pro speziell auf das eigene Zuhause einzustellen. So kann nun der eingebaute Bewegungssensor genau eigestellt werden. Die zu erfassenden Bereiche können selbstständig abgesteckt werden. Um nicht von den Bewegungen der Katze vor der Haustür aus dem Schlaf gerissen zu werden können akustische Signale nachts stummgeschalten werden. Des Weiteren kann die App auch zur Überprüfung der WLAN Verbindung oder Durchführung von Updates verwendet werden.

Übrigens ist der mitgelieferte Chime (Türgong) auf dieselbe Art einzurichten. Negativ ist allerdings das man den Eigentlichen Klingelton und den Bewegungssignalton im Chime nicht Separat in der Lautstärke regeln kann, beide Töne haben also immer dieselbe Lautstärke.

Eine Besonderheit ist das die Klingel sowohl 2.4Ghz als auch 5Ghz WLAN benutzen kann. Das 5Ghz Band ist zwar nicht ganz so stark in der Reichweite wie das 2,4Ghz Band, doch deutlich Stabiler. Das liegt an der einfachen Tatsache das noch nicht viele Geräte das 5Ghz Band benutzen können. Die Datenrate ist in diesem Band ebenfalls um ein vielfaches höher, was aber für die Klingel nicht wirklich Relevant ist. Ein 5Ghz Band erfordert einen Halbwegs neuen Router, Router von vor 10 Jahren beherrschen dies sicherlich nicht, Router in einem 3-5 Jahres Zeitraum sollten es im Normalfall können. Für sowas gibt es ja die Bedienungsanleitung oder die Suchmaschine des Vertrauens.

Eine Nutzung der Klingel auf mehreren Geräten und mehreren Personen ist problemlos möglich. Hierzu bedarf es lediglich einer einladenden E-Mail an die betreffenden Personen. Nach der Erstellung eines eigenen Accounts können auch diese dann die Liveansichten und Aufnahmen der Klingel ansehen. Die grundlegenden Einstellungen können jedoch nur von der Person vorgenommen werden, die die Klingel eingerichtet hat, von der Doorbell Pro als *Besitzer* bezeichnet.


*Erste Benutzung*


Ich selbst war sehr gespannt auf die ersten Bewegungen vor der Klingel und die erste Benutzung der Klingel einer Nichttestperson. Bei einer Bewegung im in der App abgesteckten Bereich bekommt jedes mit dem Gerät verbundene Gerät eine Benachrichtigung, dass eine Bewegung vor der Haustür erkannt wurde. Auch der Chime Pro meldet sich mit einem ausgewählten Signalton. Nun haben die Nutzer die Möglichkeit eine „Live-Ansicht“ zu schalten, um zu sehen, was vor der Tür geschieht. Im Moment der Bewegungsregistrierung beginnt die Doorbell Pro eine etwa 30-sekündige Aufnahme.

Das Livebild wird in 1080p geliefert und wird mit einer etwa 1-2-sekündigen Verzögerung ausgegeben. Diese Verzögerung finde ich persönlich akzeptabel. Die Bildqualität ist sehr zufriedenstellend. Leider merkt man sehr schnell das 1080p zwar schön sind jedoch die Bitrate vom Hersteller hätte höher gesetzt werden können. Leider gibt es keine Angaben über die Bitrate und sie kann auch nicht selbstständig eingestellt werden, deshalb kann ich nur Vermutungen über die tatsächliche Bitrate anstellen. Ich denke jedoch das es sich um ein relative gutes 720p Bild handelt (geschätzte Bitrate 2000 kb/s). Dies ist ausreichend, um Gesichter ab ca. 4 Metern Entfernung klar zu erkennen.

Zusätzlich zum Livebild kann die Klingel auch ein Audiosignal übertragen. Die Qualität lässt sich zwar nicht mit einer HD Telefonie vergleichen ist aber im Großen und Ganzen sehr ordentlich und für Personen vor der Klingel gut zu verstehen. Personen vor der Klingel können bereits bei normaler Stimmlautstärke schon ab ca. 3 Metern Entfernung sehr gut verstanden werden. Auch Audiosignale die seitlich an der Klingel abgegeben werden sind bestens zu verstehen.

Betätig eine Person die Klingel erhält man ebenfalls eine Push-Benachrichtigung mit dem Hinweis, dass jemand klingelt.


*Datenschutz*


Das Thema Datenschutz ist momentan in aller Munde, dass liegt nicht nur an den vergangenen Enthüllungen von E. Snowden und dem Papiertiger namens DSGVO sondern auch an der Unfähigkeit der Unternehmen mit den erhobenen Daten depersonalisiert oder anonymisiert zu arbeiten. Es fehlt so ziemlich an jeder Ecke die Transparenz, es genügt nicht zu sagen man *verarbeite Daten weiter im Zuge von…teilt mit Partnern…etc.*, hier müssen klare Richtlinien geschaffen werden.


So ergeht es leider auch teilweise der Doorbell Pro. Ring bemüht ich zwar sehr um Transparenz und listet genau auf was gesammelt wird und mit wem geteilt wird, jedoch ist die Liste der erhobenen Daten mehr als frech. Als kleines Beispiel hier die ersten Zeilen der Daten die Ring sammelt:

·        Kontaktinformationen, wie z. B. Name, Telefonnummer, E-Mail-Adresse und Postanschrift;

·        Kontoinformationen, wie z. B. Online-Passwörter und andere zum Zugriff auf Ring-Produkte und Dienste erforderliche Anmeldedetails;

·        Zahlungsinformationen, wie z. B. Name, Rechnungsanschrift und Einzelheiten der zur Zahlung verwendeten Karte, wie Kartennummer, Ablaufdatum und Sicherheitscode, die durch unseren Zahlungsdienstleister in unserem Auftrag gesammelt und gespeichert werden; Ring speichert nur die letzten vier Stellen Ihrer Zahlungskarte und das Ablaufdatum;

·        Die geographische Position Ihres Mobilgeräts, wenn Sie der Erfassung dieser Daten zustimmen


Für sich alleine genommen wirkt keine dieser Informationen besonders schlimm, betrachtet man sie jedoch im Ganzen ergibt sich ein vollständiges Profil von euch. Es bleibt bestimmt die Möglichkeit bestehen alles mit „fake Daten“ und Bestellungen auf Guthaben oder Prepaid Karten abzuwickeln, doch aus welchem Grund sollte ein solcher Aufwand betrieben werden, wenn andere Unternehmen dieselbe Technik nur viel datensparsamer anbieten?


Dazu kommt dann noch die Problematik, dass die von der Kamera aufgenommen Videos und Live Gespräche auf einem US-Server abgelegt und geroutet werden. Datenschutz in den USA ist eine noch verzwicktere Sache als in Europa, diese zu erklären würde aber vermutlich die Maximalzeichenlänge sprengen Aus diesem Grund sollte man unbedingt zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass alles was vor dieser Klingel artikuliert oder gestikuliert wird anschließend in die USA wandert.


Wie man klar erkennen kann muss man, bei Nutzung dieser Klingel, ein extremes Vertrauen zur Firma Ring haben, immerhin sieht, hört und speichert sie ALLES was vor der Kamera passiert.  Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit im Ring Account die Videos zu löschen, doch ist weg auch wirklich weg oder nur für den User ausgeblendet und für die Firma weiter verwertbar?


Seit dem 27. Februar 2018 ist die Firma Ring zu 100% eine Tochter von Amazon Inc.

*Vergleich mit der Doorbell 2*


Im Gegensatz zur Doorbell Pro (kabelgebunden) handelt es sich bei der Doorbell 2 um eine drahtlose Klingel. Um nähere Informationen zur Doorbell 2 zu erhalten könnt ihr gerne meinen Test dazu heranziehen.

Zuerst einmal die Äußerlichkeiten. Im Vergleich zur Doorbell 2 ist die Doorbell Pro kleiner. Des Weiteren ist der Rahmen nicht angewinkelt, wie es bei der Doorbell 2 der Fall ist. Bei der Montage gibt es zwei sehr große Unterschiede. Das Montagesystem ist bei der Doorbell Pro besser als bei der Doorbell 2. Durch die integrierte Wasserwage im Rahmen ist ein ständiges an und wieder abmontieren nicht nötig. Sieht man sich jedoch die gesamte Montage an und nicht nur das Anbringen der Klingel ist diese um einigen anspruchsvoller als bei der Doorbell 2.

Bei der Auflösung der Bilder unterscheiden sich die beiden Doorbells nicht. Beide lösen die Bilder laut herstellerangaben in 1080p. Wenn man die Bilder jedoch miteinander vergleicht erkennt man bei der Doorbell Pro eine bessere Qualität. Dies liegt vermutlich an einer besseren Bitrate. Dies kann jedoch aufgrund fehlender Angaben nicht bestätigt werden. Trotz der besseren Auflösung der Bilder ändert sich die Datenrate bei der Übertragung nicht merklich.

Wie ihr also seht gibt es keine großen Unterschiede zwischen der drahtlosen Doorbell 2 und der drahtgebundenen Doorbell Pro.

*Fazit*


Ich weiß der Test enthält sehr viele Informationen über die Doorbell Pro. Um euch jedoch eine Entscheidung zu erleichtern fasse ich euch hier nochmals alle zentralen Punkte zusammen.

Die Doorbell Pro überzeugt direkt beim ersten Eindruck durch das umfangreiche mitgelieferte Zubehör. Auch das vorhanden sein des mitgelieferten Trafos ist ein Punkt der definitiv für die Türklingel spricht. Leider ist die gesamte Montage nicht von jedem meisterbar und muss mithilfe eines Elektrotechnikers durchgeführt werden, was neben den bereits hohen Kosten für die Klingel noch weiter Kosten verursacht.

Die Einrichtung per App ist sehr einfach und sollte von jedem durchführbar sein. Durch die vielen Bilder in der Anleitung kann auch über die meist englische Anleitung hinweggesehen werden. Ein Punkt der jedoch negativ auffällt ist die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit mehrere Personen als Besitzer einer Klingel einzutragen. So können bestimmte administrative Aufgaben nur von einer Person durchgeführt werden. Ein weiterer negativer Punkt, der im Laufe des Tests zum Vorschein gekommen ist, ist die Tatsache das es bei schlechtem Empfang zum mobilen Datennetz oder dem eigenen WLAN sehr lange dauert bis die App aufgebaut ist. Der Größte Teil der Visuellen Elemente in der App werden vermutlich bei jedem Start neu runtergeladen, könnte man per Caching besser lösen, wenn es nicht möglich ist diese Lokal einzubinden. Dies kann dazu führen das eine Livebild-Ansicht sehr schwer möglich ist oder der Aufbau der Verbindung so lange dauert das die Live-Ansicht abgebrochen wird.

Ein weiterer sehr negativer Punkt sind die Abonnements. Leider wird man zu Beginn nicht auf das 30-tägige Testabonnement hingewiesen. Dies bedeutet, dass 30 Tage lang alle Aufnahmen auf Servern gespeichert werden. Der genaue Grund warum ich dies so kritisch sehe habt ihr bereits im vorherigen Teil über den Datenschutz gelesen. Nichtsdestotrotz empfinde ich dieses Thema so wichtig, dass ich es nochmals erwähnen wollte.

279€ UVP und die zusätzlichen Kosten für die Montage sind ein Saftiger Preis, ob das Material bzw. dieses Gerät 279€ wert ist? In der Herstellung sicherlich nicht ansatzweise, doch Marketing, vertriebsweg und vor allem die Server Kosten Geld. Ich denke viele Leute werden die Klingel ohne Abo betreiben und durch den Hohen anschaffungspreis will sich der Hersteller eben genau dagegen absichern. Diese Preise und Kalkulationen stammen alle noch aus der Pre-Amazon-besitz-ära, Geld und Server sollten zurzeit kein Thema bei ring sein, so zumindest meine Vermutung. Schauen wir was uns die folgenden Monate oder Jahre bringen.

Wer über die Paar kleinen Punke + Datenschutzdebakel hinwegsehen kann hat mit dieser Klingel sicher nichts falsch gemacht. Aus rein technischer Sicht ist diese Klingel auf jeden Fall zu 100% empfehlenswert.






Zubehör
 


++
 


Einrichtung
 


++
 


App
 


+/-
 


Bildqualität
 


++
 


Tonqualität
 


++
 


Datenschutz
 


-
 


Abonnements
 


-
 


Preis
 


-
 


Montage
 


+/-



Ich werde die Doorbell Pro auf jeden Fall weiterhin nutzen. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit meinem Test ein bisschen bei eurer Entscheidung für oder gegen eine solche Türklingel unterstützten.

Mein Dank gilt in diesem Fall auch (wieder) der Firma Grayling, die mir das Gerät zur Verfügung gestellt hat und für die freundliche Zusammenarbeit.


----------

